# What is the max weight that my mini can hold?



## Carlyt101 (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a miniature horse, she is 8.5 hands/34inches, and she is 3 years old. she seems to have a fair bit of muscle. i wanted her to be a lead line but she has once bucked before but i think she got a fright from my dog and i didn't want to risk it, I want to get my friend to ride her around with the bridle as she rides horses and has experience, my friend is about 45kg and i am unsure if it will be too much for her to hold, and i dont want her injured. So does anyone know the maximum weight a mini should hold, and if my friend was to ride her would it be more safe to have her on a lead? 
Thanks!
Here is a picture of her


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

At 45 kg your friend is far too heavy to be riding such a tiny horse. A little creature like that shouldn't carry more than a young, slim child's weight. Top weight for a mini should be no more than 20 kg.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Mini horses really are not supposed to be ridden. They are ment to do in hand showing or be driven. You may be impressed by their exceptional strength under harness! But riding is out of the question for minis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree that they shouldn't be used for regular riding, but a leadline class isn't going to hurt them as long as the child is small and light.


----------



## Carlyt101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you for that, I wont be having her ridden regularly, just on occasion i get a small child wanting to have a ride, and i certainly wont be putting my friend on her. But now that i know the weight limit i feel a lot better as i know that i wont be putting her at risk by putting too much weight on her. Thanks! Highly appreciated


----------

